# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Epson] Περίεργη βλάβη σε Epson Projecto

## alefgr

Πριν λίγο καιρό μου παρουσίασε ένας projector της Epson ο TW-9000W ένα περίεργο πρόβλημα. Είναι 9 χρονών με την δεύτερη λάμπα να πλησιάζει τις 1000 ώρες, ενώ η πρώτη αλλάχτηκε κάπου στις 3000 ώρες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει χωρίσει την οθόνη κάθετα σε δύο τμήματα, με το δεξιό να μην έχει κανένα πρόβλημα και με το αριστερό να παρουσιάζει κάτι σαν "νερά". Το πρόβλημα είναι εμφανές και στα 3 χρώματα και στην προβολή video αλλά και στο menu.

20210620_021525.jpg
20210620_021751.jpg
20210620_022122.jpg

Έστειλα σε κάποιον στην επαρχία που κάνει επισκευές τις φώτο και μου απάντησε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο οπτικό τμήμα, ενώ είναι εμφανές πως δεν είναι θέμα οπτικών. Έστειλα επίσης τις φώτο και σε κάποιο άλλο service της Αθήνας και αυτοί μου απάντησαν πως είναι πρόβλημα του motherboard και επειδή το motherboard παντρεύεται και δίνεται μαζί με την οπτική μονάδα, πως δεν συμφέρει η επισκευή του.

Γνώμες;

----------

